# Transliteration of "h"



## winpoj

Hello,

I'd like to know on what basis you decide whether to use х  or  *г* when transliterating foreign words containing "h".

More specifically, I have a friend whose name is "Hudema" and need to write his name in azbuka. Could you please help?


----------



## Maroseika

Usually we transliterate it as Х, unless it's not readible in the original language.
However there are some traditional translitarations deviating from this rule: Гюго, Юм, Гус, Гавана and some others. Besides, all German "H" are transliterated as Г, as far as I can remember (Ганс, Гитлер, Гесс, Геринг, Гаага), same refers to Greek names: Гесиод, Геспериды.
So, for the contemporary names I'd recommend to use Х. But for definite answer it would be useful to know the nation of your friend.


----------



## winpoj

Thanks, the friend is Czech like me.


----------



## Maroseika

And how do you pronounce this name in Czech?


----------



## winpoj

h as in hit
u as in book
d as in devil
e as in pen
m as in mother
a as in luck


----------



## slavic_one

That's actualy a good question! Because Russian х is like Czech ch. Czech h doesn't exist in Russian. Hudema would be like Худэма, but with accent on first sillable and with normal a at the end, as it's accented. But really, the first letter is not х. And I saw that Harry Potter is translated as Гарри Поттер.


----------



## palomnik

I believe that Russian transliterates Czech _h_ with _г_.  For example, _Praha_ (Prague) is _Прага_ in Russian.

And although it's substandard, quite a few Russians, particularly when you get away from major populations like Moscow and St. Petersburg, will pronounce _г_ like a voiced _h_, as it is in Ukranian.


----------



## Maroseika

slavic_one said:


> And I saw that Harry Potter is translated as Гарри Поттер.


That's just due the tradition - this name is transliterated as Гарри since very long ago - like Генрих for English Henry or Людовик for French Louis. Our contemporary would be Генри or Луи, but Harry remains Гарри.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> That's just due the tradition - this name is transliterated as Гарри since very long ago - like Генрих for English Henry or Людовик for French Louis. Our contemporary would be Генри or Луи, but Harry remains Гарри.


Сохраняются и двойные прочтения, присущие разным эпохам, как, например, *Г*улль - *Х*алл (*Hull*), *Г*удзон - *Х*адсон (*Hudson*).


----------



## Panda Nocta

> And although it's substandard, quite a few Russians, particularly when you get away from major populations like Moscow and St. Petersburg, will pronounce г like a voiced h, as it is in Ukranian.


It is common for southern territories, especially for those which border х-speaking countries (namely Belarus and Ukraine). It is not so common for northern territories (from which I originated), even for northern rural areas.


----------



## Andrey_Moraczewski

Recently I had to think about transliteration of Dutch word _luchthaven_ into Russian, and this word has both "ch" and "h". So, to my surprise, it was obvious to come out with _люхтгавен_.


----------



## Kolan

Andrey_Moraczewski said:


> Recently I had to think about transliteration of Dutch word _luchthaven_ into Russian, and this word has both "ch" and "h". So, to my surprise, it was obvious to come out with _люхтгавен_.


You may still  want to rethink how to spell *haven*  (although if, according to Igor Guberman, "-гавен" sounds more poetically than "говен"). 

Мой преподаватель латыни учила, например, что читать *h*uius в русской транскрипции следует как "*г*уюс".


----------



## Maroseika

Однако же - Бремергафен у Брокгауза и Бремерхафен в современном словаре.


----------



## palomnik

Panda Nocta said:


> It is common for southern territories, especially for those which border х-speaking countries (namely Belarus and Ukraine). It is not so common for northern territories (from which I originated), even for northern rural areas.


 
Panda, I've heard it in the Far East too.  Of course, a lot of Ukranians got sent there in the thirties, and that may explain the accent.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Однако же - Бремергафен у Брокгауза и Бремерхафен в современном словаре.


That's true, there is a trend changing г for х, unless it comes to something like "хуй".

Also, the Dutch "v" spells in Russian mostly like "ф".


----------



## sokol

palomnik said:


> I believe that Russian transliterates Czech _h_ with _г_.  For example, _Praha_ (Prague) is _Прага_ in Russian.


Yes, that would be the etymological transliteration as etymologically Czech _h_ is (Ukrainian _г_ pronounced /h/) is Russian _г_.

So _etymologically _Czech _h _should be Russian _г_.
But there _may _be exceptions where for whatever reason Czech _h _> Russian _x_ may be used. So I wouldn't know how to handle this case.


----------



## Kolan

sokol said:


> Yes, that would be the etymological transliteration as etymologically Czech _h_ is (Ukrainian _г_ pronounced /h/) is Russian _г_.
> 
> So _etymologically _Czech _h _should be Russian _г_.
> But there _may _be exceptions where for whatever reason Czech _h _> Russian _x_ may be used. So I wouldn't know how to handle this case.


I can see another reason for that. In Russian "прах" stands for "dust of the dead".


----------



## sokol

Kolan said:


> I can see another reason for that. In Russian "прах" stands for "dust of the dead".


As referring to the case of Praha = Прага?

Well, differentiation of foreign words through different transliteration is not uncommon and I am sure that there are quite some examples for that in Russian; as far as Praha is concerned however I _think _the etymological connection is what was the main (if not only) reason.
Especially as in all Slavic languages that I know of "h" of "Praha" is transliterated to "g" (Slovenian & Polish Praga, for BCS Wikie gives Prag, Bulgarian Прага, Belorussian Прага, Ukrainian Прага (but here of course г = "h"); only Sorbian shows "Praha" - probably just "direct loan" from Czech, or probably the same reason as with Slovak = Praha: because in Slovak old "g" also has developped into "h" (as is the case in Ukrainian where however this is represented in writing with г).

So I'd say in this case really etymological reasons.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> I can see another reason for that. In Russian "прах" stands for "dust of the dead".


 Прах is loaned from Church-Slavonic instead of original порох.
However in Czech "prach" also meant "dust, ashes". If this could not prevent the Czechs of naming their main city such a way, this would not influence on the Russians regarding the alien capital.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Прах is loaned from Church-Slavonic instead of original порох.
> However in Czech "prach" also meant "dust, ashes". If this could not prevent the Czechs of naming their main city such a way, this would not influence on the Russians regarding the alien capital.


Well, what do you think *город Праха* in modern Russian, not Czech, sounds like?

BTW, here comes another nice Russian-Bulgarian "false friend". Один болгарин в Монреале мне говорит (на русском), что компьютер у него сломался. Раньше компьютер работал нормально, но Петко решил его почистить изнутри. "Я же, - говорит, - только почистил *прах*!" 

И больше компьютер у него не включился.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Well, what do you think *город Праха* in modern Russian, not Czech, sounds like?


 Who cares? Many foreign names sound weird in Russian, and so what?
Париж - паришь, как фанэра
Гаага - гуси-гуси, га-га-га
Балтимор - ну натуральный кетчуп, смехота
Йокосука - ну это ваще.

But in fact no matter how this name sounds in the modern Russian. Centuries ago when it got known here, it could sound maybe like праха (пряха - before palatalization) or maybe some way else. Let alone that we are not sure about exact pronouncation of Russian "г" in the 11-13 centuries.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Centuries ago when it got known here, it could sound maybe like праха (пряха - before palatalization) or maybe some way else. Let alone that we are not sure about exact pronouncation of Russian "г" in the 11-13 centuries.


You've just stated that it is speculation, because the Ancient Russian pronunciation did not survive. But we have examples from the recent past that everyone can witness. Until the early 90th we used to spell and read "Ашхабад". Now it is no longer that, it is now "Ашгабат". Is there any reason why the same thing could not happen to "Праhа"?





Maroseika said:


> Who cares? Many foreign names sound weird in Russian, and so what?
> Париж - паришь, как фанэра
> Гаага - гуси-гуси, га-га-га
> Балтимор - ну натуральный кетчуп, смехота
> Йокосука - ну это ваще.


Есть такая детская  топонимическая игра. Например: "- Какой полуостров говорит о себе, что он маленький? - Ямал."


----------



## Maroseika

Sure, there is. 
First, it's not the "same thing": your example has nothing to do with the case of Prague, because Ашхабат was renamed in deference to the will of the new independent state, while Praha was named, according to your theory, in deference to the phonetic harmony or something like that.
Second, as usually my question is: do you know any other example of such thing? Any single, isolated fact in such spontaneous phenomenon as speech is rather shady.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> First, it's not the "same thing": your example has nothing to do with the case of Prague, because Ашхабат was renamed in deference to the will of the new independent state, while Praha was named, according to your theory, in deference to the phonetic harmony or something like that.


You can't just simply dismiss this example, because the reason I submitted it was to show that a replacement of *х* in favor of *г* in writing may happen for whatever reasons. Pronunciation would just follow that change.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Second, as usually my question is: do you know any other example of such thing? Any single, isolated fact in such spontaneous phenomenon as speech is rather shady.


My example is a counter argument, a single one is enough. Maybe, there is more like that.

Talking about Pra*h*a proper, here's some other historical grounds:

"Как свидетельствует легенда об основании *Праги*, в 7-ом веке этими землями правила мудрая принцесса Либусе. Как-то у нее было виденье. „Я вижу город, который достигнет звезд!", сказав это, она указала на место, где мужчина мазал порог дома. Вскоре именно там, по приказу принцессы, построили крепость, которую назвали *Праха* (от слова порог, который на чешском prаh). Так началась история Пражского Града."

http://www.epochtimes.com.ua/ru/articles/view/13/1890.html

Obviously, Russian written in Cyrillic was not known at that time, however, "Пра*х*а" scripted this way could be the first written record of this toponym in Ancient Russian. 

Some scientific considerations based on Ancient Russian scripts could be found here:
http://www.krotov.info/acts/10/porfirog/konst_08.html

"В самом деле, примеров с полногласием (оро, ере, оло) в сочинении Константина нет вообще; записям *Немогардас, *Дерв- противостоят только *Bунсеград (Вышгород) и **Прах ("порог*"), где -pa- явно отражает южно-, а не восточнославянскую огласовку. "

"Все исследователи, кроме Фалька, связывают славянское название *Вулни*прах* с древнерусским "вълна" ("волна"). ...
...связь названия данного порога именно со словом „волна" надежно засвидетельствована позднейшим его украинским названием Волшг, Волшг (тогда как название Вшьний носил совсем другой порог - последний по счету) (А.З.) "

"В конечном *-х- слова *-прах многие исследователи усматривают отражение фрикативной согласной, выступающей в более позднее время в украинском языке. Чтобы избежать этой трудности, A.M. Селищев (Селищев A.M. [Pen.] H.H. Дурново. Очерк истории русского языка. М., 1924 // Изв. ОРЯС АН СССР. 1927. Т. 32. С. 312) возводит *-прах не к слову "прагъ" ("порог"), а к слову "прахъ" ("водяная пыль", "брызги"), которое этимологически соответствует др.-сканд. -fors ("водопад, порог") (хотя и не столь полно, как утверждает Селищев, поскольку исконные ступени огласовки здесь различны). Однако слово "прахъ" применительно к "водяной пыли", "брызгам", "порогу" нигде в славянском мире не засвидетельствовано.  Гипотезу Селищева справедливо критикует А.И. Толкачев (О названии. С. 56-57); он же указывает на то, что конечное *-х- (вместо ожидаемого -гамма-) может быть объяснено закономерностями адаптации иноязычных названий в греческом языке. Отсутствие гласной после *-х- в *-прах (равно как после -т- в *Неасит - см. коммент. 35 к гл. 9) не может служить свидетельством того, что в древнерусском языке Х в. пали конечные редуцированные: оно может объясняться состоянием фонетической эволюции в южнославянском; возможна также переделка окончания в устах норманна или грека (А.З.) "

As you can see, *-прах* is a well-known toponym in Ancient Russian, which may support *Праха* in Ancient Russian.

If there is other references, may we discuss them as well?


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Как свидетельствует легенда


 Toponymic dictionary:
Прага: название известно с X в. Его образование допускается или от praziti ('жарить') , что связывается с выжиганием леса под пашню, или от prahnouti ('сохнуть') , - город возник на сухом возвышенном месте. Объяснение из prah ('порог на реке') ошибочно. До 1918 также Праг (Prag).



> Obviously, Russian written in Cyrillic was not known at that time, however, "Пра*х*а" scripted this way could be the first written record of this toponym in Ancient Russian.


Could be or really was?
Anyway, since this name is know only since the 10th cent., events of the 7th cent. have nothing to do with it.



> Some scientific considerations based on Ancient Russian scripts could be found here:
> http://www.krotov.info/acts/10/porfirog/konst_08.html


Rapids in Czech is práh, i.e. musculine - same like in all other Slavic languages. How came it changed gender when became city name?
Do you know any other case when the word in Slavic meaning something unanimated changed gender, and - only once?


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Rapids in Czech is práh, i.e. masculine - same like in all other Slavic languages. How came it changed gender when became city name?
> Do you know any other case when the word in Slavic meaning something unanimated changed gender, and - only once?


Well, just one, the most famous and undisputable example: Москва < Москов.

*Первые известия о Москве.*
*...*  послав сказать ему: "*Приди ко мне*, брате, в *Москов*". *.....* и не мастер бить свою *братию* мечом, московский князь получил возможность бить ее рублем. *...*
 bibliotekar.ru/rusKluch/21.htm 

*Князь Игорь - автор "Слова о полку Игореве" *
Слова «брат, братья, *братие*» очень широко употреблялись во времена *...* в 1146 году отца Игоря Святослава Ольговича: «*Приди ко мне*, брате, в *Москов*». *...*
 www.voskres.ru/literature/raritet/chivilihin.htm


----------



## Maroseika

That's not what we really need. Москва and Москов - just two competitive ways to name the town: 
first model - exactly after the river fem. > fem. or fem. > musc.: Москва > Москва, Воронеж > Воронеж, Торопа > [Старая] Торопа;
second - fem. > musc. derivation from the river name reasoned by the gender of город: Москва > Москов, Торопа > Торопец, Лена > Ленск.
As we know, in the case of Moscow the first model has won in the end .
But what could happen with Prah > Praha? What feminine noun could influence?


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> That's not what we really need. Москва and Москов - just two competitive ways to name the town:
> ...
> As we know, in the case of Moscow the first model has won in the end .
> But what could happen with Prah > Praha? What feminine noun could influence?


The *Москва-Москов* example is actually even closer to that of *Прага-Праг*, than I suggested before, according to 





Maroseika said:


> Toponymic dictionary:
> * Прага*: название известно с X в. *До 1918 также Праг (Prag).*


*Прага *may have won in Modern Russian over *Праг *just because it sounds better, like it could happen before in Ancient Russian to *Праг *< *Прах *(to avoid negative connotations, like *вертопрах *- тот, кто своей суетой поднимает и вертит пыль/*прах).*


Maroseika said:


> Toponymic dictionary:
> Прага: название известно с X в. Его образование допускается или от praziti ('жарить') , что связывается с выжиганием леса под пашню, или от prahnouti ('сохнуть') , - город возник на сухом возвышенном месте. Объяснение из prah ('порог на реке') ошибочно.


Со всеми этими объясениями нужно как-то разбираться, потому что никакими аргументами за или против топонимический словарь свои версии не подкрепляет, в то время как согласно серьёзному лингвистическому источнику (цит. выше), название *Праг(а)*, как другие подобные топонимы, вполне логично выводятся из *прахъ* (_порог, речной _или какой другой, _водяная пыль_ - не так уж и важно, топонимических примеров там достаточно).


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> The *Москва-Москов* example is actually even closer to that of *Прага-Праг*, than I suggested before, according to *Прага *may have won in Modern Russian over *Праг *just because it sounds better, like it could happen before in Ancient Russian to *Праг *< *Прах *(to avoid negative connotations, like *вертопрах *- тот, кто своей суетой поднимает и вертит пыль/*прах).*
> 
> 
> 
> Again - who ever cared about the foreign names to sound harmonically?
> To support you idea you should find when and who in antiquity used naem "Прах" instead of "Прага" in Russian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> согласно серьёзному лингвистическому источнику (цит. выше), название *Праг(а)*, как другие подобные топонимы, вполне логично выводятся из *прахъ* (_порог, речной _или какой другой, _водяная пыль_ - не так уж и важно, топонимических примеров там достаточно)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Довольно опрометчиво распространять днепровскую топонимику на дунайскую - разные диалекты, разные языковые процессы. Кроме того, речь там только о названии порога (единичном), а не города, причем "х" предполагается заимств. от сарматов (как в украинском), в то время как для южнославянского ожидался бы как раз "прагъ". Наконец, это название известно, если верить вашему источнику, только в передаче иностранца - Константина Багрянородного, писавшего, как я понял, по-гречески.
> У меня нет оснований не доверять топонимическому словарю, который составлен специалистами.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> У меня нет оснований не доверять топонимическому словарю, который составлен специалистами.


"Титаник" построили тоже специалисты, а вы согласились бы на нём плыть, зная, что с ним случилось в первом же рейсе? _Специалист_ - это не аргумент в споре.

Они (специалисты) не удосужились привести в разбираемом случае ни слова в защиту категорического исключения гипотезы "*порога*", в то время как общность дунайских и днепровских диалектов вполне объясняется эпохой, в которую существовал единый, не распавшийся тогда ещё праславянский язык. Ни сарматы, ни южнославянская группа тогда не выделялись. А вот греки как раз были, и от них распространялась вся культура на славянские территории.

Опять же, и вы это понимаете, найти в редких сохранившихся манускриптах древности слово "по заказу" бывает невозможно, однако, вполне можно проводить обоснованные научно параллели. Именно так устроен, например, словарь Фасмера.





maroseika said:


> again - who ever cared about the foreign names to sound harmonically?
> To support you idea you should find when and who in antiquity used naem "Прах" instead of "Прага" in russian.
> 
> Довольно опрометчиво распространять днепровскую топонимику на дунайскую - разные диалекты, разные языковые процессы. Кроме того, речь там только о названии порога (единичном), а не города, причем "х" предполагается заимств. от сарматов (как в украинском), в то время как для южнославянского ожидался бы как раз "прагъ". Наконец, это название известно, если верить вашему источнику, только в передаче иностранца - Константина Багрянородного, писавшего, как я понял, по-гречески.


И гармоничность (точнее, наоборот, негармоничность, точнее, неблагозвучность, а, может быть, даже и неприемлемость) звучания влияет на закрепление того или иного иностранного топонима. (Мы же произносим "Пекин" на французский манер. а не "Бей-джин", как в англоязычных странах). 

"Как вы яхту назовёте, так она и поплывёт", между прочим :d Титаны, например, как известно из мифологии, часто плохо кончали.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> ]"Титаник" построили тоже специалисты, а вы согласились бы на нём плыть, зная, что с ним случилось в первом же рейсе? _Специалист_ - это не аргумент в споре.


Несовершенство "Титаника" было доказано первым же рейсом. "Топонимическому словарю" много лет, никто его, насколько мне известно, не опроверг. Но дело тут не в доверии специалистам, а в том, что создатели словаря пользовались источниками, котоыре нам недоступны - их сложно найти и сопоставить, не обладая специальными познаниями.


> Они (специалисты) не удосужились привести в разбираемом случае ни слова в защиту категорического исключения гипотезы "*порога*", в то время как общность дунайских и днепровских диалектов вполне объясняется эпохой, в которую существовал единый, не распавшийся тогда ещё праславянский язык.


Это не негодяйство специалистов, а особенность словаря - он не научный, а популярный. Что касается общности диалектов, то вынужден с вами не согласиться. Ко времени заселения берегов Днепра старославянский (праславянский тут и вовсе ни при чем) уже распался на диалекты, ставшие впоследствии основой соответствующих языков. В частности, Днепр осваивали носители восточнославянских диалектов, а рассмтариваемую часть Дуная - западнославянских. К тому времени в этих группах диалектов произошло уже немало важных фонетических и грамматических событий, независимых друг от друга.



> Ни сарматы, ни южнославянская группа тогда не выделялись. А вот греки как раз были, и от них распространялась вся культура на славянские территории.


Простите, я всего лишь о фрикативном украинском "г", источник которого обычно видят в сарматах или скифах.




> Опять же, и вы это понимаете, найти в редких сохранившихся манускриптах древности слово "по заказу" бывает невозможно, однако, вполне можно проводить обоснованные научно параллели


.
Научные - без сомнения. Но нам это не под силу, поскольку мы не ученые. 


> И гармоничность (точнее, наоборот, негармоничность, точнее, неблагозвучность, а, может быть, даже и неприемлемость) звучания влияет на закрепление того или иного иностранного топонима.


Можно пример?



> (Мы же произносим "Пекин" на французский манер. а не "Бей-джин", как в англоязычных странах).


Благозвучность тут абсолютно ни при чем (что, англичанам она чужда?). Просто в русском языке закрепился южнокитайский вариант этого названия (ср. Нанкин - Няньцзин).



> "Как вы яхту назовёте, так она и поплывёт", между прочим :


А не пофигу ли было жителям Русской равнины, как поплывет какая-то далекая католическая Прага?


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Moderator note: This thread seems to have veered somewhat off-topic after a satisfying answer was given. It doesn't seem as though any further discussion will be very useful; I'm therefore closing the thread.


----------

